
Compiler Pessimization (1971) - rbanffy
https://archive.org/stream/CompilerPessimization/Compiler%20pessimization_djvu.txt
======
dang
From Datamation:
[https://archive.org/details/CompilerPessimization](https://archive.org/details/CompilerPessimization)

It's tagged as an April Fools' joke. 1971 seems really early for that in a
professional publication! Were there earlier ones?

~~~
romwell
I don't know about April Fools, but software pessimization as a trend has
definitely been keeping Moore's law alive for a long time (via creating a
demand for it).

Similarly to compiler pessimization, software pessimization operates on a
higher level, and is implemented by the application programmer. The goal is to
produce new software that does the exact same thing as old software, but uses
more resources.

 _Ponders a chat app memory /CPU usage_

------
rurban
Actually I do have dynamic pessimizations steps in my compiler. It's done when
boxing raw stack values back into typed heap values. A series of ops acting on
typed values might be faster with the unboxed variants, but only if all ops
exist to work with unboxed values. If not, we need to pessimize back into
boxed values.

Don’t Box Me In (feat. Stan Ridgway) Stewart Copeland
[https://youtu.be/8j6Tln0lN0c](https://youtu.be/8j6Tln0lN0c)

